# Chopin Waltzes Sheet Music****



## Fan66

Hi:

I am looking for recommendations for Chopin Waltzes sheet music. Clear, easy to read, great fingering suggestions, and, accurate score. 

Thank you.

dreamer


----------



## Pugg

Fan66 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for Chopin Waltzes sheet music. Clear, easy to read, great fingering suggestions, and, accurate score.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> dreamer


Free or to buy? 
If the latter, search at Presto classical.


----------



## quietfire

http://shop.abrsm.org/shop/prod/Chopin-Fr-d-ric-Waltzes/594260

This series ("signature series" from ABRSM) is usually spot on. Fingerings are not perfect but nonetheless give you a good idea how you should play the pieces.


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> http://shop.abrsm.org/shop/prod/Chopin-Fr-d-ric-Waltzes/594260
> 
> This series ("signature series" from ABRSM) is usually spot on. Fingerings are not perfect but nonetheless give you a good idea how you should play the pieces.


I saw that one as well, that's why I asked O.P free or buy


----------



## derin684

You can check IMSLP or Musopen, some of them do have nice fingerings and high resolution.


----------

